# puppy weight



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone ,

quick question the breeder just wrote to me and she told me at 8 weeks the puppy weighs exactly 2 pounds any guess how much she will weigh adult???? im thinking around 6 pounds????



love

Anna xo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds about right according to the charts.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, the general rule is triple their weight at 8 weeks and double it at 12 weeks to get their approximate adult weight


----------



## NewMaltOwner (Jan 24, 2012)

My Bella weighed 4.02 at 12 weeks and now at 18 1/2 weeks weighs approx(with my scale) 6.8. Does this mean she that she will out weigh 8 lbs? Approximately how old are they when they reach their "adult weight"? I am worried I am feeding her too much with food and snacks. She is on NB Original Ultra and seems always hungry. How much should she be eating at this age and weight. We give her cheerios and Paul Newman treats for training, she loves chewing on a bully stick and she can devour a whole 8 inch one in a week. Any suggestions are appreciated. I have a pretty recent pic of her on my profile as I haven't figured out how to put on signature page. She is shown with a 3 lb. Yorkie. I think she looks kinda chunky. 
If you do look at her pic...could you also tell me if she has halos? Just curious.
Thanks,
Kat


----------

